# Banking



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

Greets to everyone,

I will be driving into Mexico with a Permanent Residence Status in Feb. and I will need to have access to an atm/debit account in Mexico. I am relocating to the Riviera Maya and would like to hear from anyone that can advise me on which bank to use, restrictions if any, advice and comments.

Thanks 

Stevo


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=STEVOH;2806210]Greets to everyone,

I will be driving into Mexico with a Permanent Residence Status in Feb. and I will need to have access to an atm/debit account in Mexico. I am relocating to the Riviera Maya and would like to hear from anyone that can advise me on which bank to use, restrictions if any, advice and comments.

Thanks 

Stevo[/QUOTE]_

Well, Steve, I would say that it is best to choose a bank with two characteristics:
* A branch near your new home on the península
* A bank that has a large national presence and many branches spread all over the country and there are several from which to choose. We bank at both BBVA Bancomer and Banamex located conveniently nearby our residences at Lake Chapala and in the Chiapas Highlands but you have a number of choices so look around when you get here and choose a bank with a convenient branch nearby.

Restrictions imposed on retail banking in Mexico are not onerous and you can live with them. Cash deposit limitations meant to try to thwart illicit drug activities have recently been liberalized but these changes came about at the first of 2014 so who knows where that´s headed. These restrictions never effected wire transfers or inter-bank transfers so they should not concern an average retail client.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Simply notify your US bank that you will be traveling in Mexico and using your card there. That will avoid any red flags. You can use your debit or credit cards in Mexico at any ATM. 
Later, if you feel you need a Mexican bank for some reason, you can explore options. There is no rush and we have lived in Mexico since 2001 and still have not found a need for a Mexican bank. You can do everything online these days, as you know.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

I agree with RVGringo notify your bank that you will be out of the states. I dont have an account with a Mexico Bank, I bank with Wells Fargo and I can you my card in Mexico, and they have some type of agreement or partnership with Bancomer not sure what to be exact but I can go to Bancomer with my Wells Fargo card and no fees to withdraw money from their atms.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Hard to tell if he means a Mexican ATM account or a US ATM account. Either case has been answered above


----------

